# 29 Elderly People Die in Norway After Vaccination



## Mike (Jan 17, 2021)

These people were terminally ill they say and after autopsies,
13 were deemed to have died from the side effects of Covid-19.
https://www.business-standard.com/a...ple-die-after-taking-shot-121011700157_1.html

Mike.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 17, 2021)

Well, that's scary...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm confused. 
They already had covid before they got the vaccine, perhaps?

Or were more apt to have shock reaction, due to being terminally ill?

It's upsetting, but I dont want to jump to any conclusions.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

Another article on this story:
https://www.foxnews.com/health/norway-coronavirus-vaccines-23-deaths-elderly-frail-patients
It says, in part:

_"Our immediate thoughts are with the bereaved families," Pfizer wrote to Fox News in an emailed statement. "Pfizer and BioNTech are aware of reported deaths following administration of BNT162b2. We are working with the Norwegian Medicines Agency (NOMA) to gather all the relevant information. The Norwegian Authorities have prioritized the immunization of residents in nursing homes, most of whom are very elderly with underlying medical conditions and some who are terminally ill."


"NOMA confirmed the number of incidents so far is not alarming, and in line with expectations," the statement continues. "All reported deaths will be thoroughly evaluated by NOMA to determine if there is any relation to the vaccine. The Norwegian government will also consider adjusting their vaccination instructions to take the patients’ health into consideration."

Nevertheless, the medical director of the Norwegian drug agency advised against frail patients receiving the vaccine."

"If you are very frail, you should probably not be vaccinated," Steinar Madsen at the Norwegian Medicines Agency told reporters Thursday, per Norway Today._


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 17, 2021)

What could be in this vaccine that would cause elderly and or people with previous medical issues to die?? To scary!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

Very unsettling.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> What could be in this vaccine that would cause elderly and or people with previous medical issues to die?? To scary!!!


This vaccine taxes the body, which explains the side effects, so the frail or terminally ill may succumb to their bodies' reactions.  

On the other hand, catching Covid might kill them if they're that frail. Not an easy decision.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2021)

There is probably NO vaccine that is 100% safe for everyone.  Just listening to the possible "side effects" of all these "ask your doctor" prescription drugs being advertised on TV is enough to make me hesitant to take any of them.  I'm sure there will be a small percentage of people who experience problems, or die, from this vaccine....but if the overwhelming majority can take the shot, and become immune to this virus, it seems well worthwhile.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm already sitting on the fence and do not mind waiting, but I find this very scary


----------



## win231 (Jan 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> What could be in this vaccine that would cause elderly and or people with previous medical issues to die?? To scary!!!


There is no way to know every ingredient in any vaccine, and there is no way to predict a bad reaction or an allergy to any ingredient.  Allergies are only discovered after something bad happens.
A friend who's 66 years old & has medical issues almost died from a flu shot his doctor recommended because of his "Underlying Issues;" which is often the reason given.  After 14 days in the hospital, the same doctor said, "No more flu shots for you."
Any vaccine taxes the immune system.  Life is a "Terminal Illness;" it's not a matter of "If," it's a matter of "When."  For some, the vaccine will make the "when" sooner.
Many people just aren't going to get Covid; for them, the vaccine is an unnecessary risk, IMO.  Especially one that was rushed into production without the necessary 10-15 years of research, study & testing.


----------



## win231 (Jan 17, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There is probably NO vaccine that is 100% safe for everyone.  Just listening to the possible "side effects" of all these "ask your doctor" prescription drugs being advertised on TV is enough to make me hesitant to take any of them.  I'm sure there will be a small percentage of people who experience problems, or die, from this vaccine....but if the overwhelming majority can take the shot, and become immune to this virus, it seems well worthwhile.


It's a 100% personal decision, without any right or wrong.  Much like the flu shot, anyone who gains confidence should go for it.  But _no on_e has the right to fault either decision of others.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2021)

Equally scary are the reports of those who have "survived" this virus....only to have continuing problems weeks and months later.  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/almost-third-recovered-covid-patients-180255388.html


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jan 17, 2021)

I know there seems to be different rules everywhere regarding this vaccine but I would like to know what terminal means in relation to these cases.
Hospice? Why give the vaccine,6 months to live getting chemo? Bad choice due to weakened immune system...
They are hesitant to give a flu or shingles shot if you're exhibiting cold symptoms so I'm guessing there's a back story to this.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

StarSong said:


> "NOMA confirmed the number of incidents so far is not alarming, and in line with expectations," the statement continues. "All reported deaths will be thoroughly evaluated by NOMA to determine if there is any relation to the vaccine. The Norwegian government will also consider adjusting their vaccination instructions to take the patients’ health into consideration."


I_n line with expectations _....... this is why fine print matters .......
Why wasn't the patients health a consideration before.

imagine as you go in for your shot they tell you "we EXPECT X amount of people to die from this"........  right off the top instead of the super fine print at the bottom of a paper seldom read....... or after the fact ...............

instead  the push  leads   with.......... "civic duty" and "you won't be able to travel etc......"


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 17, 2021)

"..but if the overwhelming majority can take the shot, and become immune to this virus, it seems well worthwhile"

I doubt it seems well worthwhile to the families who lost their loved ones due to the vaccine that was supposed to prevent them from getting Covid and POSSIBLY die from it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

Why is it these reports are so vague? They never say exactly what kind of reactions these people are having and they don't tell us what their underlying conditions are? Just because they died after getting the vaccine doesn't mean it was the vaccine. Until I see more information I'm not buying it. I think there's just a huge vaccine scare campaign in the works and everyone's just falling for it. Wait for more information. What bothers me is that an awful lot of this info is coming from money sites.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2021)

This sounds very puzzling. Only in Norway?  Why?

How far gone were those people when they received the vaccine?  Were they already at death's door?  Did those who died actually die from the vaccine, or from Covid, which they had already, or some other cause?

There is too much not being said.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This sounds very puzzling. Only in Norway?  Why?
> 
> How far gone were those people when they received the vaccine?  Were they already at death's door?  Did those who died actually die from the vaccine, or from Covid, which they had already, or some other cause?
> 
> There is too much not being said.


I doubt it is only in Norway but they are reporting it........... many may be taking the wait and see approach to announcing a problem....   This has been apparent in all matters with this virus ...... some countries with vague or non reporting of counts etc.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 17, 2021)

*“all deaths are thus linked to this vaccine,” the Norwegian Medicines Agency said in a written response to Bloomberg on Saturday."

"All the reported deaths related to “elderly people with serious basic disorders,” 

Norway Raises Concern Over Vaccine Jabs for the Elderly*

• Death count raised, age threshold lowered from initial report
• 
• Country suggests vaccines may be too risky for the elderly
• 

Norway expressed increasing concern about the safety of the Pfizer Inc. vaccine on elderly people with serious underlying health conditions after raising an estimate of the number who died after receiving inoculations to 29.

The latest figure adds six to the number of known fatalities in Norway, and lowers the age group thought to be affected to 75 from 80. While it’s unclear exactly when the deaths occurred, Norway has given at least one dose to about 42,000 people and focused on those considered most at risk if they contract the virus, including the elderly.

Until Friday, the vaccine produced by Pfizer and BioNTech SE was the only one available in Norway, and “all deaths are thus linked to this vaccine,” the Norwegian Medicines Agency said in a written response to Bloomberg on Saturday.

“There are 13 deaths that have been assessed, and we are aware of another 16 deaths that are currently being assessed,” the agency said. All the reported deaths related to “elderly people with serious basic disorders,” it said. “Most people have experienced the expected side effects of the vaccine, such as nausea and vomiting, fever, local reactions at the injection site, and worsening of their underlying condition.”

Official reports of allergic reactions have been rare as governments rush to roll out vaccines to try to contain the global pandemic. U.S. authorities reported 21 cases of severe allergic reactions from Dec. 14-23 after administration of about 1.9 million initial doses of the Pfizer vaccine. The first Europe-wide safety report on the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is due to be published at the end of January.

*Australia’s Concern*

Australia, which has an agreement for 10 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine, is seeking urgent information on the issue from the producer, health authorities and Norway’s government, Health Minister Greg Hunt told reporters in Melbourne on Sunday.

Australia’s Therapeutic Goods Administration will seek “additional information, both from the company, but also from the Norwegian medical regulator,” Hunt said. Australia’s foreign ministry will also contact its counterpart in Norway on the issue.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...talities-among-people-75-and-older-rise-to-29


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This sounds very puzzling. Only in Norway?  Why?
> 
> How far gone were those people when they received the vaccine?  Were they already at death's door?  Did those who died actually die from the vaccine, or from Covid, which they had already, or some other cause?
> 
> There is too much not being said.


I'm wondering the same thing, Sunny.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Why is it these reports are so vague? They never say exactly what kind of reactions these people are having and they don't tell us what their underlying conditions are? Just because they died after getting the vaccine doesn't mean it was the vaccine. Until I see more information I'm not buying it. I think there's just a huge vaccine scare campaign in the works and everyone's just falling for it. Wait for more information. What bothers me is that an awful lot of this info is coming from money sites.



Strongly agree.  If you vaccinate terminally ill people, of course  some of them are going to die after getting the vaccine.  They were already terminal, thus expected to die.  Simply because A happened after B does not mean that B caused A.  That's a long recognized logical fallacy, called _post hoc, ergo propter hoc.

        "The Latin expression post hoc, ergo propter hoc can be translated literally as "after this, therefore because of this." 
         The concept can also be called faulty causation, the fallacy of false cause, arguing from succession alone or assumed                      causation."_

And it is scientific fact that none of the vaccines now in use can CAUSE covid, because none of them contain any viruses or parts of viruses, either killed or alive.  They work on a different principal, using RDNA.

I think it far more likely that these persons had been exposed to covid, either before or after receiving the vaccine (and before the vaccine could take effect).


----------



## charry (Jan 20, 2021)

OMG....very scary.....not sure what to do, about having this vaccine......!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

We (husband, neighbors and I) are to get the Moderna first shot tomorrow. Second shot on Feb. 18th.  Will let you guys know about how it goes, hopefully.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

charry said:


> OMG....very scary.....not sure what to do, about having this vaccine......!


Think it can help everyone if those that can get the shot do get it.  To get life back to normal.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 20, 2021)

so far out of 1600 employees at work only 1 supposedly had issues for a week after the 1st dose. although i was not witness to this she claims it made her sick for a week. flu-like symptoms which i don't see how. some of the people i work with are using things as excuses to get time off because they stopped honoring our vacations through this. so it's hard telling. i just wouldn't put quite so much stock in these news articles if you don't know for sure.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 20, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Think it can help everyone if those that can get the shot do get it.  To get life back to normal.


they don't know that either Lib. they haven't had a chance to find out if it only covers the one who gets the shot or if it protects both me and the one who doesn't get it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

Can someone intelligent... explain to me why those who are terminally ill would be given the vaccine?.

The Norwegian authorities say that the ''35'' people who died after receiving the vaccine all were terminally ill... so I'm at a loss to know why they would have vaccinated them in the first place


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2021)

California has decided to hold a batch from Moderna because they had several  "severe" reactions.... they would not elaborate on what those reactions were.....but from the article i was reading the batch was like 10% of California's supply seems like a lot to hold back on .


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> they don't know that either Lib. they haven't had a chance to find out if it only covers the one who gets the shot or if it protects both me and the one who doesn't get it.


Check out some of the deep science whitepaper and think you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can someone intelligent... explain to me why those who are terminally ill would be given the vaccine?.
> 
> The Norwegian authorities say that the ''35'' people who died after receiving the vaccine all were terminally ill... so I'm at a loss to know why they would have vaccinated them in the first place


Have to check out Norway's Viking creed maybe?


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

Jeni said:


> California has decided to hold a batch from Moderna because they had several  "severe" reactions.... they would not elaborate on what those reactions were.....but from the article i was reading the batch was like 10% of California's supply seems like a lot to hold back on .


Yeah, I saw that article too and it also seemed weird.  It was only lot 41L20A that was affected. Doses were given out at a Fewer than 10 individuals required medical attention over the span of 24 hours. A total of 307,300 doses from the lot remain in storage, Moderna said, of the total 1,272,200 doses that were produced in the batch.

Nearly a million doses from the lot have already been distributed to about 1,700 vaccination sites in 37 states, Moderna said.  The allergic reactions were reported at the San Diego County vaccination super site at Petco Park.



https://www.seniorforums.com/"https...s://www.bostonbrainscience.com/os/3foods.php"


3 Foods That
Fight Memory
Loss

Eat these 3 foods daily
and watch what
happens.

Boston Brain Science


Open


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Have to check out Norway's Viking creed maybe?


 ( Being Scottish born and bred ) I'm a direct descendant of the Vikings... and Norse...

*Scandinavian Scotland* refers to the period from the 8th to the 15th centuries during which Vikings and Norse settlers, mainly Norwegians and to a lesser extent other Scandinavians, and their descendants colonised parts of what is now the periphery of modern Scotland. Viking influence in the area commenced in the late 8th century, and hostility between the Scandinavian Earls of Orkney and the emerging thalassocracy of the Kingdom of the Isles, the rulers of Ireland, Dál Riata and Alba, and intervention by the crown of Norway were recurring themes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Yeah, I saw that article too and it also seemed weird.  It was only lot 41L20A that was affected. Doses were given out at a Fewer than 10 individuals required medical attention over the span of 24 hours. A total of 307,300 doses from the lot remain in storage, Moderna said, of the total 1,272,200 doses that were produced in the batch.
> 
> Nearly a million doses from the lot have already been distributed to about 1,700 vaccination sites in 37 states, Moderna said.  The allergic reactions were reported at the San Diego County vaccination super site at Petco Park.
> 
> ...


your links are not working , Liberty


----------



## win231 (Jan 20, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Think it can help everyone if those that can get the shot do get it.  To get life back to normal.


_*If*_ the vaccine is found to be very dangerous, "Getting life back to normal" is not a valid (or wise) reason to risk one's health, or life.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ( Being Scottish born and bred ) I'm a direct descendant of the Vikings... and Norse...
> 
> *Scandinavian Scotland* refers to the period from the 8th to the 15th centuries during which Vikings and Norse settlers, mainly Norwegians and to a lesser extent other Scandinavians, and their descendants colonised parts of what is now the periphery of modern Scotland. Viking influence in the area commenced in the late 8th century, and hostility between the Scandinavian Earls of Orkney and the emerging thalassocracy of the Kingdom of the Isles, the rulers of Ireland, Dál Riata and Alba, and intervention by the crown of Norway were recurring themes.


We got our Ancestry done and hub is about 50% Scandinavian.  Up till then, we though he was mostly German.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> your links are not working , Liberty


You know what's weird...didn't put those links in there...not that I know of anyway...lol.
Disregard please, folks.


----------



## win231 (Jan 20, 2021)

Liberty said:


> You know what's weird...didn't put those links in there...not that I know of anyway...lol.
> Disregard please, folks.


Sometimes, when you copy a link, it's attached to other links & they all post automatically.  Probably an advertising thing.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Sometimes, when you copy a link, it's attached to other links & they all post automatically.  Probably an advertising thing.


Or Gigi the cat walked across the keyboard...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 21, 2021)

Think it was fitting that we  got "jabbed" yesterday in Washington County, Tx, the birthplace of The Republic of Texas, on Inauguration Day, by grass roots folks in Benham, Texas, home of the famous Blue Bell ice cream. We stayed in our cars and moved up in stations.  After the shot we waited for 15 minutes and then were signaled to depart.  Very seamless. Got a vaccination card. Last shot on Feb 17th.  Three other couples that are friends, also got their first shot yesterday, too.

Now my neighbor, who has dual citizenship can finally fly across the pond to see her mom, who is 97 and she hasn't seen in a year.  She was in tears.


----------



## charry (Jan 21, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Think it can help everyone if those that can get the shot do get it.  To get life back to normal.




But will it ever get back to normal Liberty.....I don’t think so !


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 21, 2021)

From Wisconsin and finally getting my vaccine on February 4th!!!!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 21, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> From Wisconsin and finally getting my vaccine on February 4th!!!!


Good for you, gal!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 21, 2021)

charry said:


> But will it ever get back to normal Liberty.....I don’t think so !


I do think it will get back to normal, Charry...it will take time but it will.  When I was a child, I was bedridden and quarantined for almost a year. So this is my second lock up...lol.  It seems like forever, but it will slowly return to normal, with us celebrating each step of the way.  Patience rules.  Keep on keeping on.


----------



## charry (Jan 21, 2021)

Liberty said:


> I do think it will get back to normal, Charry...it will take time but it will.  When I was a child, I was bedridden and quarantined for almost a year. So this is my second lock up...lol.  It seems like forever, but it will slowly return to normal, with us celebrating each step of the way.  Patience rules.  Keep on keeping on.


I personally think that everyone will be aware of people , hugs , kisses, etc ....
We will always be very wary Liberty ........so sad really ...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

charry said:


> I personally think that everyone will be aware of people , hugs , kisses, etc ....
> We will always be very wary Liberty ........so sad really ...


I think it will take time but we will move back to normalcy.  At first it might be stilted, but we will soon return to the highly social creatures we've always been.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I think it will take time but we will move back to normalcy.  At first it might be stilted, but we will soon return to the highly social creatures we've always been.


Probably, but it's going to take a long time, IMHO, especially in close proximity with large groups like at a concert, football games, or in an elevator, or with anybody who feels the need to hug everybody in sight.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

It will probably start small and awkwardly.  After the pandemic dies down and businesses open up you'll have lunch with some friends or family, all of whom will have been vaccinated.  One will say, "What the hell - I'm hugging y'all!" and the rest will do so.  From there our new habits will start to fall like dominoes.


----------



## Jules (Jan 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can someone intelligent... explain to me why those who are terminally ill would be given the vaccine?.


I definitely don’t put myself in that category.  My DD was asked in her paternal grandfather who is a care home should get it.  His expectation of living, even for a short time, is minimal. She said she’d feel wrong (read guilty) if she didn’t do something to protect him.  He also has dementia and has no (known) concept if someone is seeing him.  He’s ready to go as he just lies there all day.  He used to be a big strapping, very intelligent man who said he never wanted this.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> What could be in this vaccine that would cause elderly and or people with previous medical issues to die?? To scary!!!


Perhaps the vaccine is too powerful and their already-sick bodies were over-whelmed.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> It will probably start small and awkwardly.  After the pandemic dies down and businesses open up you'll have lunch with some friends or family, all of whom will have been vaccinated.  One will say, "What the hell - I'm hugging y'all!" and the rest will do so.  From there our new habits will start to fall like dominoes.


StarSong, have you been "jabbed" yet?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

Liberty said:


> StarSong, have you been "jabbed" yet?


No.  I'm still suffering with symptoms from it after nearly a month.  With luck, there will be plenty of vaccines around in March, by which time I should be ready for it.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 22, 2021)

For those of you concerned about the side effects of the vaccine shots, be aware the second shot has the punch to it with respect to side effects no matter which of the 2 vaccines you get.  They "think" they could have done 1/2 dosages and got the same efficacy of protection, but it would have been delaying the rollout to do all the data.  The emergency order is all about finalized data, as we know.

Also remember its your immune system ramping up to take charge that produces said side effects, not covid.
So...that's a good thing.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...urs-effects-second-COVID-19-vaccine-dose.html


----------

